# iPhone and iPad App



## dballard2004 (Jun 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if AAPC has an app for the iPhone or iPad?  I have not been able to find one.  Thanks.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

Any takers?


----------



## jcdavis2007 (Jul 1, 2011)

iPad has a great E&M coder, it has audit tool for both 95 & 97. STAT E&M.


----------



## StephanieTheCoder (Jul 4, 2011)

jcdavis2007 said:


> iPad has a great E&M coder, it has audit tool for both 95 & 97. STAT E&M.


that's awesome!


----------

